# When is day 1 of your cycle



## Lu-Lu (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi there 

I'm a newbie here and I've got stupid question  

I started my period this afternoon. Is day 1 tomorrow or today. My hospital only scan on Mon, Wed and Fri. If today is day 1 my first scan would be day 8, if not day 10.
Soo..do I start clomid Sun and have my first scan on Mon 15th?

I'd be grateful for any advice

Thanks Lu-Lu


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there LuLu

What tx are you undergoing. Day 1 is definately the first day your period begins. I am not a nurse but if you are doing IUI pop over to the IUI Girls thread as they are a bunch of experts there.

Cheers
Megan


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hiya

I would phone and check but at our clinic day 1 is your first full day of AF.  The advice I was given was before 10am start day 1 after 10 am the following day is day 1

Clare


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,

My clinic also said that Day 1 was the day AF arrived but did not give any advice over timings.

Best to check with clinic as everyone else has advised.

Best of luck,

Natalie x x x


----------



## Lu-Lu (Oct 11, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for getting back to me.

..I'll give them a ring Monday.


Lu-Lu


----------

